# burstner elegance side marker lights



## pejow (Dec 12, 2010)

Have a 2007 Burstner Elegance 821i.
This afternoon lost the power supply to the orange side markers and the high level rear marker lights.
Any one know if this is a separate fused supply and where the fuse might be located.
Have checked the fuses in the right hand side lower dashboard and on the 220 control panel and all look ok
Pete


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Burstner elegance side marker lights*

Hi,Just had the same problem but is was bad connection on the wiring from one of the markers,follow each one back and check the connection to the main feed wire,it may look ok but gets dirt in the connector, hope this helps regards H.


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

This might not be relevant on a Burstner, but my side marker lights are not supplied by the chassis electrics at all, they're supplied by a separate circuit from an extension to the habitation electrics control box, a "Schaudt Adaptor AD 01" (02 for Mercedes). This is a completely separate unit specifically for additional position lights such as side and top markers; it has one fuse for all four position light feeds.

Edit: PS I only know this because I discovered it when looking for something entirely different, as you do. If I'd been looking for a side markers fault, it would have been the last place I'd have looked. :!:


----------



## pejow (Dec 12, 2010)

Cavs thanks for the info
Burstner are the same as Frankia .
Found a blown 10A fuse in the AD01 replaced it and it blew again, now in the process of removing 8 led side markers to find the short circuit.
Wonder why the side markers are not in the vehicle lights wiring harness
Thanks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Because they are not fitted to the original base vehicle ???


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Because they are not fitted to the original base vehicle ???


They are fused from the Fiat fusebox on my Burstner 747 but it is pre facelift without the canbus system which may be why they are different nowadays.


----------



## pejow (Dec 12, 2010)

all side lights working again.
For future info

The elegance 821i has at the side of the Shaudt main control box a smaller Shaudt AD 01 control box.
In this are 2 10A fuses for the left and right hand orange LED marker lamps and the high level red white side light
Peter


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Peter, could you take a picture of your control unit please as I have a 690 Elegance and can't locate an additional control box, so want to make sure if I ever have a lighting problem I know what I'm looking for.

Cheers,

David.


----------



## pejow (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi David,it's the small one to the left side of the main control box.
The left and right cables are both marked SWF-1
Peter


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot Peter, heaven knows why MH manufacturers can't seem to have a uniform approach to the equipment they install!


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

dpsuk999 I guess it is uniform for the model and year. A 690 is not the same as an i821.

My 2006 i821 will be different from Peter's 2007 model I suspect.


----------

